# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  عدم نمایش مقادیر فارسی بعد از آپلود سایت

## zohremehran

با سلام خدمت دوستان . من یه مشکلی برای سایتم بعد از آپلود ایجاد شده . چند تا جدول دارم که مقدارهای و عنوان های فارسی داره
برای این که مقادیر رو بتونم نمایش بدم باید شرط بذارم که حتما در زیر عنوان مربوط به خودش لیست بشه 
و چون عنوان ها فارسی هستن چیزی نمایش نمیده ولی اگر عنوان ها رو انگلیسی کنم نمایش میده 
در صورتی که این مشکل اصلا در لوکال وجود نداره
چه دلیلی میتونه داشته باشه. ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید

----------

